#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  [雜記]一瓶500cc的牛奶可以殺死一隻狼人

## 紫月狼

今天中午的時候冰箱因為沒有食材可以煮飯我看到一罐牛奶
就隨手開起來灌光
下午開始肚子痛...一直跑廁所~~
直到剛剛在聊天~~又跑最後一次廁所~~順便去看一下那罐牛奶的
日期才發現~~~以經過期1個星期......
這不是要謀殺我這隻色狼嗎~~???

----------


## Wolfy

如果牛奶沒有發酸...

就算過期也是殺不死俺的XD

----------


## 狼魂

> 如果牛奶沒有發酸...
> 
> 就算過期也是殺不死俺的XD


你的胃是超合金打造的嗎  =口="
我只要看到過期 都不敢碰了說

----------


## 食老TPOA

> 作者: 幼狼
> 
> 如果牛奶沒有發酸...
> 
> 就算過期也是殺不死俺的XD
> 
> 
> 你的胃是超合金打造的嗎  =口="
> 我只要看到過期 都不敢碰了說


四次元胃袋......
不受物理傷害
魔法攻擊力減半~X3

----------


## 未來

> 如果牛奶沒有發酸...
> 
> 就算過期也是殺不死俺的XD


我懷疑你的胃是中和器＝　＝ａ
本來變質被中和成沒變質ＸＤ
來亂一下～

----------


## 紫月狼

> 如果牛奶沒有發酸...
> 
> 就算過期也是殺不死俺的XD


讓我想到我常看的小說裡面的一個角色
不管怎麼吃都不會有事
而且吃什麼東西都是一口吞
不管大小~~

----------


## 野狼1991

> 如果牛奶沒有發酸...
> 
> 就算過期也是殺不死俺的XD


真強阿....
一過期我就不喝了....
=  =因為有次喝到住院.....

----------


## 未來

> 真強阿....
> 一過期我就不喝了....
> =  =因為有次喝到住院.....


那你體質算很弱了＝　＝［應該應該跟身體有關係吧？］
我記得有一次我居然喝掉家庭號一半的牛奶
這還好
不過是過期的＝　＝
喝完沒事
只是晚餐吃不下ＸＤＤＤＤ

----------


## 野狼1991

恩....是阿....我承認....
所以我蠻常住院的....
阿....如果我有未來你的體質....那多好阿...都沒事....@@"
XD"

----------


## 未來

> 恩....是阿....我承認....
> 所以我蠻常住院的....
> 阿....如果我有未來你的體質....那多好阿...都沒事....@@"
> XD"


不過很奇怪＝　＝我就是會生一些小感冒．．．冬天的時候
只是剛得感冒沒多久不到三天就好了．．．
我發是我沒吃西藥

----------


## 野狼1991

> 不過很奇怪＝　＝我就是會生一些小感冒．．．冬天的時候
> 只是剛得感冒沒多久不到三天就好了．．．
> 我發是我沒吃西藥


="=沒吃西藥病就會好??
那不用看醫生了....
這樣就可以省錢了....XD"

----------


## 未來

> ="=沒吃西藥病就會好??
> 那不用看醫生了....
> 這樣就可以省錢了....XD"


我還是有吃藥啦～～不過是隔壁鄰居一位婆婆的中藥～～
我對西藥過敏ＸＤ

----------


## 野狼1991

> 我還是有吃藥啦～～不過是隔壁鄰居一位婆婆的中藥～～
> 我對西藥過敏ＸＤ


喔...那還是可以不用去看醫生吧??
那未來你拿的中藥....是要錢的嗎??
不用的話就可以省錢了.....XD"

----------


## 未來

> 喔...那還是可以不用去看醫生吧??
> 那未來你拿的中藥....是要錢的嗎??
> 不用的話就可以省錢了.....XD"


不用＝　＝
不過我爸媽倒是蠻照顧那位老婆婆的

----------


## 野狼1991

> 不用＝　＝
> 不過我爸媽倒是蠻照顧那位老婆婆的


等價交換...XD"
(= " =總覺得我都是來鬧的.....
眾歐....嘎~~~不要阿~~~~)

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

> 一瓶500cc的牛奶可以殺死一隻狼人




狼肯平均一週被殺五次XD

----------


## 野狼1991

> 作者: G.P.Wolf
> 
> 一瓶500cc的牛奶可以殺死一隻狼人
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 狼肯平均一週被殺五次XD


="=狼肯都喝過期牛奶....XD"
(又來鬧了.....閃~!)

----------


## 紫月狼

> 作者: G.P.Wolf
> 
> 一瓶500cc的牛奶可以殺死一隻狼人
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 狼肯平均一週被殺五次XD


體質太好喝牛奶也是會拉肚子的~~
久久喝一次也是
喝到過期的....會打到爽死~~~~

----------

